

Russia's Mysterious First Stealth Fighter Found on Bing Maps - adventured
http://killerapps.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/06/26/russias_mysterious_first_stealth_fighter_found_on_bing_maps

======
mehmehshoe
Funniest comment after the article:

Didn't Clint Eastwood steal that thing?

Hah, what a horrible movie that was.

------
adventured
Bing map link:

[http://www.bing.com/maps/?cp=t7w5h9m5bpv2&sty=b&lvl=18](http://www.bing.com/maps/?cp=t7w5h9m5bpv2&sty=b&lvl=18)

